

Five Neglected Computer Science Classics - kwindla
https://medium.com/@kwindla/five-neglected-computer-science-classics-e0aefd24bf8e

======
papercruncher
Glad to see a list that doesn't just rehash the same books/papers. The Purely
Functional Data Structures suggestion looks like a great read

------
dbrunton
Five good reads (okay, one that I've read and four that I now definitely
will), and the beautiful prose I have come to love over twenty years of
reading this particular author.

------
dougwbrunton
I'm excited to read the Synthesis paper, I haven't seen that one before.

